# Zinc deficiency vs. Mites



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

For a week or so, I've been keeping an eye on two of my bucks' coats. It looked to me like their winter coat was maybe shedding. I found that a bit strange since we were in January, but it has been abnormally warm. The tip of my senior buck's scrotum was also balding - I treated it with Nu-Stock which always works for us when it comes to that issue.

Today I noticed the hair on my senior bucks' face is thin enough that I can see some of his pink skin on his cheeks and forehead. This isn't normal for him. My first thoughts were a possible zinc deficiency, or that they have mites.

I gave both bucks a human zinc pill, crushed up inside a treat. My question is, how much zinc should I give them before I know whether this is zinc related, and is it going to hurt them if I give it uneeded?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We have Ivomec, do you guys think we should treat for mites to cover our bases?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Could be lice. Are you sure it isn't lice? I can always feel mites. They make like a scab. I doubt it's mites if you can't feel scabs. I'd think it's more like lice. I had hair falling out on one of my goats and it was lice


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Will check for lice - we do have trouble with lice in the spring usually, but it's been cold enough that I haven't seen them in awhile. I'll wrestle some bucks tomorrow and do a good check. I'll dust them with sulfur for good measure too. 

So with mites I can expect scabs, right? That's what I thought. So I'm probably dealing with lice, or a deficiency, you think?

I did /just/ copper bolus them. At first I thought they were growing in new hair from the bolus.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Mites yes I usually see scabs with mites. 

My goats have had lice this winter. We keep going back from cold temps to warm temps. I put their coats on when it's real cold. We didn't do any preventive treatment for them. So am treating with cylence and it's wking great. I like to use natural stuff but wanted to kill the bugs not just repel them. So I used cylence. 

I want to get sulfur to try to use. 

I don't think that's a deficiency. I think it's lice. Sounds like what I went through recently. See what you find on them. I might be wrong. But I just sorta went through that.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Ugh. I've never had lice cause hair loss - will definitely check them tomorrow.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I've never heard of live causing hair loss either. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Is the cyclence a one time treatment for lice? Did that take care of the problem? How quickly did you see results? Does the Nu stock snuff out life or help with growing new fur back?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

No lice, at least none that I can see. I can usually find them and I really did dig for them.

I gave him another zinc, and dusted them and their bedding with sulfur.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Cylence is a one time treatment but then you can treat again in 3 was if needed. 

It seems to have wked pretty well. But I'm treating again once at the 3 wk mark. 

Nustock I use for mites. Yes it helps with hair growth and smothers the mites. Kills them. 
They hate sulfur. 

Tami


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

That's good you didn't have any lice in yr herd.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm dusting them with the sulfur power to try to cover my bases, but if this turns out not to be helped by the zinc I'll buy the shampoo version of Nu-Stock and give them a bath with it when it's warm, haha!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Mites and scabs*



ThreeHavens said:


> I'm dusting them with the sulfur power to try to cover my bases, but if this turns out not to be helped by the zinc I'll buy the shampoo version of Nu-Stock and give them a bath with it when it's warm, haha!


Let us know how it works out!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Can you share the link of the nustock type soap for washing? I'd like to see what it is. Thanks!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sure, it's listed here  http://www.nustock.com/products.html

Also, I'm a little scared to give them zinc everyday. Does anyone who has experience giving zinc have a proper dosage and length of time to try it?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh thanks!!!!
I guess I never realized they had shampoo! That's cool! I might get some to use as their first wash of the summer!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I thought that was pretty cool too!


----------

